# Update low papp a high hcg



## Jennifaerie

I found out yesterday that my baby is high risk for downs syndrome, I'm 27 and the nuchal fold was 2mm at 12w1d so they didn't seem concerned. 
I'm seeing the specialist this morning to discuss options.

I just wondered if anyone else has had this based more on their bloodwork than anything else? Baby appeared to have a nasal bone on my scan but I didn't ask the tech so don't know for sure. 

We're weighing up whether to have the cvs or amnio and will decide fully after seeing the doctor.


----------



## steph.

I did. I was also 27 and had a normal scan, but they phoned me a week later and said my bloods were terrible and that the risk was 1:20. I had an amnio and after the longest week of my life got the all clear. I remember very clearly how stressful that time was so I hope it passes quickly for you! Big hugs!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I've since had a very detailed ultrasound and the nifty test and at present SHE appears to be healthy. 
We'll know for sure in about two weeks. I'm now concerned about my papp a level which was 0.31MOM and my hcg is 2.4 which is causing bad sickness. 

My levels with dd were normal as far as I know as my risk then was minute. Does anyone have experience of these kinds of numbers?


----------



## steph.

Congratulations on another little girl! Mt hcg was 5MoM (very, very high!!) and papp-a 0.6MoM, which is what pushed my risk up so high. Low papp-a can indicate placental issues so I had extra scans to monitor growth but she was born a healthy 6lbs at 36weeks. With my first hcg was 2.5MoM but she wasn't classified high risk because my papp-a was almost normal at 0.9MoM. I google A LOT when I was going through it and found loads of reassuring stories. The baby centre website has good support forums for people going through this.

I know exactly what you are going through, and I know it's not easy. However try to remember that the odds are highly in favour of your little girl having a normal set of chromosomes. xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

She had no markers and on the scan which is positive as even if she does have a chromosome issue she appears to be healthy. Did they monitor you clpselly for growth? Obv 0.31 is very low :-( thanks for your help!


----------



## steph.

That's really good that she had no markers on the scan. My OB said there was a link between papp-a and placental issues (which can also include pre-eclampsia) leading to restriction in growth, but they dont usually worry too much about it until it's below 0.3. He said he would be happy to just measure my belly size at the normal appointments, but because I was anxious (can you blame me?!) he would do growth scans. So I got one at 27 weeks and 32 weeks. 

Have you talked to your doctor about it? Or are they just waiting on the results of the nifty test for now?


----------



## Jennifaerie

We're seeing where we stand for now. If I don't get extra scans I'll pay privately for them haha!


----------



## Wriggley

I had a low papp-a and a low hcg - he lots of extra scans ( i have an antibody too) and baby was born a healthy 7lb 10oz :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

That's good to hear! Thanks for commenting! x


----------



## Lillypots

Hi my Papp a was 0.34.hcg was 3. Something. Pappa was a third of average and hcg 3 times average. Nuchal was 1.5mm. I'm 26. Was given 1/95 risk baby came out fine. I did develop pre eclampsia at 32 weeks though. But no ds


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm going to ask about baby aspirin I think as I've heard it can help you avoid pre e?


----------

